

Google uses machine learning at data centers in efficiency drive - sunilkumarc
http://phys.org/news/2014-06-google-machine-centers-efficiency.html

======
ColinWright
I find it utterly bizarre that this story can be submitted so many times and
yet get so few upvotes, and no comments. I count at least 9 previous
submissions, and yet all but one got virtually no upvotes.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7813738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7813738)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7811964](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7811964)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7811388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7811388)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7811288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7811288)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7811204](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7811204)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7810257](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7810257)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7810155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7810155)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7809372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7809372)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7809178](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7809178)

